# Argentina's market drops 48% in one day



## systematic (13 August 2019)

"The surprise outcome in Argentina’s primary vote roiled the nation’s financial markets, sending the S&P Merval Index plunging 48% in dollar terms.

That marked the second-biggest one-day rout on any of the 94 stock exchanges tracked by Bloomberg going back to 1950. Sri Lanka’s bourse tumbled more than 60% in June 1989 as the nation was engulfed in a civil war."
Source


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 August 2019)

The Swervin' Merv.


----------

